# Minor celebration: the running shoes are back on!



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

So, I did it. Finally, yesterday -- about four months post-op, I decided to go on a very slow, very short run with my dog on a very flat course.

I did two painfully slow (10:00/mile) miles and then walked the remaining two miles of the loop.

Today, I'm a little tired and sore, but in a good way...not in an I overdid it way. I am SO, SO, SO happy. I even have enough energy to go riding this afternoon.

It felt so good to lace up those shoes. I darn near cried. 

That's all. Just had to report.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

So happy for you joplin! You're getting there!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> So, I did it. Finally, yesterday -- about four months post-op, I decided to go on a very slow, very short run with my dog on a very flat course.
> 
> I did two painfully slow (10:00/mile) miles and then walked the remaining two miles of the loop.
> 
> ...


Koola Loola!! That is huge hurdle over come!! Don't push to hard now; try to be happy with incremental progress. The tortoise "always" finishes the race.


----------



## nodakmom (Oct 15, 2011)

Slow? 10min mile is slow? :confused0006: lol. I must be a turtle then, my average is about 13min mile. I've never been able to run a full mile at once, I have to walk/jog. But I know what you mean, now that one big eating holiday is done I want to try to get back into some form of exercise. I used to be very active and I felt good then, but over the last year I've really went down hill, then top that off with the TT/RAI. I feel like a blob. It's time to do _something,_ besides sit on my behind.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Congrats! That is a huge accomplishment! Don't push too hard. You will do that marathon, just take it easy! I am glad you are riding too! I imagine the horses missed you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

This is wonderful!!!! I can totally relate - I bought a new pair of running shoes a couple of weeks ago and have been out a few times now. It feels great, doesn't it!!!????


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

nodakmom said:


> Slow? 10min mile is slow? :confused0006: lol. I must be a turtle then, my average is about 13min mile. I've never been able to run a full mile at once, I have to walk/jog. But I know what you mean, now that one big eating holiday is done I want to try to get back into some form of exercise. I used to be very active and I felt good then, but over the last year I've really went down hill, then top that off with the TT/RAI. I feel like a blob. It's time to do _something,_ besides sit on my behind.


I've been running a looooooooong time.  But the one thing I've learned is that it doesn't matter how fast or slow you go, as long as you keep on moving. I'm just noting the time for my own info, because I had very few symptoms of thyroid cancer. But one thing I did notice (and brushed off as age etc) was a sudden increase in my mile time. I'm interested to see if I can get back to my "regular" time soon.



> It feels great, doesn't it!!!????


Totally. I had such a runner's high for an hour or so after I finished!!!


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah!!! Yipppeee Congrats!!!!! My exercise is limited to walking around the yard with the dogs. Looking forward to when I can walk around the neighborhood!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

joplin1975 said:


> I've been running a looooooooong time.  But the one thing I've learned is that it doesn't matter how fast or slow you go, as long as you keep on moving. I'm just noting the time for my own info, because I had very few symptoms of thyroid cancer. But one thing I did notice (and brushed off as age etc) was a sudden increase in my mile time. I'm interested to see if I can get back to my "regular" time soon.
> 
> Totally. I had such a runner's high for an hour or so after I finished!!!


Keep those endorphins triggered! Happy days are here again!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

CLRRN said:


> Yeah!!! Yipppeee Congrats!!!!! My exercise is limited to walking around the yard with the dogs. Looking forward to when I can walk around the neighborhood!


That's just what my exercise has been, but today we went an extra mile! No endorphins but I am happy! My dog is very happy!


----------

